

Not having a job is bad. Having a job that you hate is worse. - digitalsol
http://www.developingthefuture.net/not-having-a-job-is-bad-having-a-job-that-you-hate-is-worse/

======
skadamat
Hating your current job is controlled completely by you and your attitude
towards it. The hatred you feel is purely your emotions. There is something to
be said for both learning to enjoy life and seek happiness wherever you are,
even if that means a data entry job at a bank. Cal Newport has a good article
on this:

[http://calnewport.com/blog/2011/02/14/zen-and-the-art-of-
inv...](http://calnewport.com/blog/2011/02/14/zen-and-the-art-of-investment-
banking-when-working-right-is-more-important-than-finding-the-right-work/)

Every job has unglamorous things about them. I'm not saying you should stay at
one job forever or never quit even if things aren't going well at work. I'm
saying that switching jobs because you hated your old one puts you into this
continual pursuit of some higher calling / ideal job that may never come.
Until you search, you're unhappy and every small minor inconvenience in a new
job will encourage you to pack up and move elsewhere. Embracing the unsexy
parts of life is the best way to conquer it. And then you can, over time,
tweak and improve it. Whether that means getting a promotion so you're in a
position that has more autonomy and more impact or leveraging the skills you
learned at a job that you thought you didn't like to get a job you DID want to
do at another company.

I just think it's a bit more nuanced -- one should not just quit their job
because they dislike it.

